# accuwheels vs super soft cam



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

I am speaking about the Hoyt tribute and the Mathew conquest 4

question 1 which is the smoothest to draw

2 which is the quietest 

3 which is the most forgiving

please don't say try them because in Canada you order without seeing or trying, they have only the speed bows for you to try and no lefties but finger no go

thanks in advance


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I don't think people are ignoring your question. Just don't know the answer. I found I shoot hard wall cams much better.


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

I am certain all the hoyt and mathew that has the cams mentioned love them so much because they are so easy on their shoulder that they are out shooting


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

LOL. I shot the Conquest with SS way back when. I am now about to try Accuwheels with wall bangers; it should be fun.


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

please get back to me on that


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Just because a cam has a hard back wall doesn't mean it isn't smooth. The Martin Hybrix cams are very smooth and have a rock hard wall. Likewise with the GTX.

The other thing to consider is that with a cam that stores more energy you can drop peak weight compared to something like a round-wheel and still get the same performance.

-Grant


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

yes but I prefer soft back wall

making the transition from trad to compound


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

I shot the Supra for over a year before buying the Tribute, and I found the soft wall really hard to used to, at first. I finally decided one day to just use the Tribute, tune it, work with it until I got it. It is a very smooth pull and easier to shoot than the Supra. Both are 50#, and after finding the correct anchor on the Tribute I'm wondering if I'll ever go back. When I was going back and forth, the hard wall felt better. If I had a choice now, I'd stick with the Tribute. Mind you, I'm not selling the Supra because it's also a fun shooter. Oh, yeah the arrows used on both are 500s, yet the Supra arrows have longer fletching and heavier points to get my PO at 50 yards. Smile. Finally, I don't think you can decide with a short demo. It took two solid months on the Tribute to get it right.


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

my first bow was a Hoyt Oasis but at that time did not much about bows
then I had a few other bows using release
then about 2 years ago when trad and I must say I have learn a lot about form 
that is why I love a soft back wall when you are used to it and pulling back with the shot (finger) its like back tension, mind you just a slight pulling back and it give the finger shooter a great accuracy
at the moment I am torn between these 2 bows


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Grantmac,

I have seen you mention the GTX cam. I am totally unfamiliar with it. I am now in the very early stages of learning to Frankenbow, sort of. Can you tell me what you like about those cams compared to the cam and half? Trying to learn here. Thanks.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

mitchell said:


> Grantmac,
> 
> I have seen you mention the GTX cam. I am totally unfamiliar with it. I am now in the very early stages of learning to Frankenbow, sort of. Can you tell me what you like about those cams compared to the cam and half? Trying to learn here. Thanks.


Call it mid way between the spiral and cam&1/2 in terms of feel but with DL adjustment similar to the cam&1/2. Almost as fast as the spiral, good wall and more valley.
All my Hoyts are Spirals, but I've shot the GTX enough to like them.

Grant


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks Grant


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

grantmac said:


> Call it mid way between the spiral and cam&1/2 in terms of feel but with DL adjustment similar to the cam&1/2. Almost as fast as the spiral, good wall and more valley.
> All my Hoyts are Spirals, but I've shot the GTX enough to like them.
> 
> Grant


Grant,

How would you compare the GTX to a Command Cam?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

biblethumpncop said:


> Grant,
> 
> How would you compare the GTX to a Command Cam?


Find me in Vegas and I will let you try out the GTX cams on a Vantage Pro and/or my Protec. I think we have similar DL's (if I remember correctly from old posts) mine is 30.5 If interested you can PM me and I'll get you my cell #.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

rsarns said:


> Find me in Vegas and I will let you try out the GTX cams on a Vantage Pro and/or my Protec. I think we have similar DL's (if I remember correctly from old posts) mine is 30.5 If interested you can PM me and I'll get you my cell #.


Sounds good- PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

PM back to you. See you there


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

biblethumpncop said:


> Grant,
> 
> How would you compare the GTX to a Command Cam?


Haven't shot the Command, before my time I think.
Sounds like you've got it figured though.

-Grant


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a set of 3 and 4 GTX cams if anyone needs them.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

JMLOWE said:


> I have a set of 3 and 4 GTX cams if anyone needs them.


I might be in the 3's


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

1] accuwheels 2] wedel cam 3] barnsdale wheel/cam


----------

